

Amateur Rocketeer Qu8k Rocket Flies to 120,000+ Feet  - thenextcorner
http://science.slashdot.org/story/12/03/07/223255/amateur-rocketeer-derek-devilles-qu8k-rocket-flies-to-120000-feet-video

======
PestController
Nice shot rocket boy!

------
planetc1
Awesome rocket!

------
mikehalvorsen
RED ROCKET!

------
duhduh
Cool!

